# Marketing by Handing Out Postcards



## mfreund (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi

I am a screen orinter in Miami and need to drum up some new business since the economy has hurt us a bit. We do have good search engne rankings but I was wondering i any of you have tried just marketing with 4 x 6 postcards for example. What i mean is handing them out not mailing them. I was wondering if anyone here has tried this with any sucess and what your process is and what is effective. I have about 1000 of them to just give it a shot but was wondering whaere was the best places and ways of using them.


Any info is appreciated


----------



## newtodtg (May 31, 2010)

Hi there! I am very new to this whole DTG thing but incredibly familiar with marketing of small businesses as this is my main bread and butter. : ) Printed material can be a good way to get your word out, but remember that each target audience member must see or hear your offer and or message 5-7 times in order to get their attention (unless they are just standing there waiting for your service or product to drop in their lap). 

We teach our clients a 5-tap system to get biz in the door.

Identify your next 20 targets...

Then:

1) Stop by and say hello (biz card - ALWAYS leave something behind so that when they get busy or have to share your info with an upper, it will stick).

2) Bring a postcard by with a specific offer.

3) Send an email (and be SURE to use an email marketing program like STORM with analytics so you can see when they open/forward/click through it).

4) Bring a sample by.

5) Follow up call

6) ASK for the sale in a targeted and direct fashion in person.

7) Notecard in the mail with your brand on it (not generic).

If you need any help with this or advice on email marketing, notecards, branding etc, just holler. 

: ) B.


----------

